#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  AISECT University, Mendua, Raisen (Madhya Pradesh) btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities:

## amos.0119

*AISECT University, Mendua, Raisen (Madhya Pradesh) btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities:*



*AISECT University Year of Establishment:* 2009.




*AISECT Universityr Affiliation:* J.K. Lakshmipat University.



*AISECT University Admission:* JEE Mains,Based on merit.


*AISECT Universityr  B-tech Branch:*
B.Tech Computer Science EngineeringB.Tech. Electronics & Communication Engg.B.tech Information technologyB. Tech.Mechanical EngineeringB.tech Civil Engineering

*AISECT University Cut Off 2014*: NA


*AISECT University Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2014:* Rs  60000/- per year.




*AISECT UniversityEngineering Placements 2014: NA*


*AISECT University Campus & Intra Facilities:* 


*Canteen*


College years have their own charm, and a canteen is often a fond memory of many a graduate as it is the place where one catches up with their friends and takes a break. Besides working hard to mould your career, one also needs nutritional refreshment in a comfortable environment. The AISECT University cafeteria is an ideal place with the perfect ambience and meal options that enables the students to unwind while they have a healthy meal.


The larger mess hall is equipped to serve lunch and dinner to all students between the scheduled timings. We also serve a variety of snacks along with North and South Indian dishes at affordable prices.




*Library*


The Central Library of the AISECT University is fully digitized and consists of state-of-the-art information systems. Here, the students can access a plethora of huge databases of traditional printed and digital materials along with 40,000 plus books, 5,000 titles and thousands of CDs, journals and reports.


Besides supporting the curriculum, scholarship and research needs of the students, it also provides materials and reference assistance for the faculty.


*Photocopy Facility*
The Central Library also provides photocopy services which helps the students to retain a copy of books and journals for later references.


*Identity Card*
With the commencement of the first academic year, Identity cards are issued to the students with their respective details which serve as their proof of being part of AISECT University. The students are required to carry their identity cards, within or outside the premises of the University at all times. Upon completion of the course, the ID card must be returned to the University.




*Hostel Facility*


For both boys and girls, the AISECT University provides separate hostel facilities within the premises. The dormitory has all the basic facilities for the students along with fully furnished rooms that enable a student to live, study and socialize at their own pace and comfort.




*Anti Ragging Committee*


At AISECT University, we strongly condemn and do not encourage any activity which in turn, hampers the growth of the individual. Thus, the University maintains a zero tolerance policy towards ragging. Keeping in line with this commitment, our dedicated Anti-Ragging Committee looks into every matter and dispute which falls under the category of ragging.


All issues in this regard, are dealt with utmost urgency and stringent action is taken against the involved parties.




*Anti-Sexual Harassment Cell*


As per the guidelines of UGC and the Supreme Court, an Anti Sexual Harassment Cell has been established by the University to facilitate a gender sensitive environment so that no student or staff member is subjected to specific discrimination or harassment. This anti-sexual harassment cell, works and acts as the authority that caters to as well as mediates gender related grievances.




*Proposed Initiatives*


Institution Magazine and Newsletter: To encourage the students in the field of literature and to provide a common ground of expression, the University has started various in-house magazines through the students and the staff members. Anusandhaan, the Technology and Management Journal, Souvenir the Computing, Electronics and Communication Journal and AU Times are a few notable publications which are a testament to the passion and talent of the students and the faculty.


*Proctor Committee:* 

To maintain the discipline and decorum in the University, the Proctor Committee is responsible for the well-being of its students. Failing to adhere to the rules and regulations drafted by the committee, strict actions will be taken against the students. The students may also be suspended or even expelled from the University.


Cultural Clubs and College Band: The students are encouraged to enroll themselves in curricular activities like music, dance and art. To motivate the students, the University has its own cultural club where students can get the facilities to develop their extra-curricular skills. The University also organizes an annual event, which is a blend of music, art and dance and provides the students a platform to display their talents.




*Address:*


AISECT UNIVERSITY,
Village-MENDUA
Post-BHOJPUR
District-RAISEN
State-M.P.
Pin Code-464993
Ph.-0755-6766100





  Similar Threads: Bhagwant university, Ajmer (Rajasthan)  btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: Institute of Engineering and Technology, J.K. Lakshmipat University, Jaipur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: IIIT Una, Himachal Pradesh btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Nirma University Institute of Technology Ahmedabad btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Kalinga Institute of Industrial Technology (KIIT) University, Odisha btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

